# Titan flexspray handheld



## HD painting (May 27, 2013)

Anyone using one? 
How is it? Any words of wisdom? 
I just bought one and the extra ff head.
Want a real review before I open the box  
I plan on using for: applying stain to doors. 
And occasionally spraying doors with clear/ paint.
I'm really interested in trying it on installed trim work though. 
I heard the overspray is really low! 
I wanted a 9.5 hvlp setup but don't have the $ right now. And this portable guy looks great.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Isn't it late to be looking at reviews if you already bought it?


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

DrakeB said:


> Isn't it late to be looking at reviews if you already bought it?


Hasn't opened the box.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Hasn't opened the box.


Ah. I guess that's just... not how I do things. Carry on!


----------



## HD painting (May 27, 2013)

I watched the online reviews and promo videos. So anyone actually own one and use it?
Id like to hear from pt guys who make $ with these things. 
I'm sure it'll pay for itself quick. Cheap investment.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Shoot man. Break it out and run it through its paces. Then give us a review!


----------



## HD painting (May 27, 2013)

Looks like I'll be the first if the tribe to take the dive.haha


----------



## Paint Chip (Dec 25, 2013)

This was discussed a while back. Maybe this will help you. http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=35385


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

Ask the place you're buying it from to try it out in the stock room. Spray something out.


----------



## HD painting (May 27, 2013)

Thanks! 
I know it's on the cheaper side.
I'm really not looking at this as a long term solution. Just something to have so I don't have to load my airless up for 1 door at end of job. And I don't have anything to shoot a qt of material.


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

tried it but didn't like it....couldn't get the latex (even with thinning) to 
give a fine finish.....when stopping to reposition the gun and starting the
first bursts would spit the paint out....after an hour I gave up.....


----------



## HD painting (May 27, 2013)

Hmmmm... 
That's what I'm talking about.
I'm afraid that it will let me down...
I saw online the one guy said to let the turbine spool up a bit before going over surface. 
I know for applying stains to doors it has to be fine. 
Sometimes near the end of a job a door will get scratched and I need to reface it. Would be nice to spray it out fast instead of a micro fiber whizzy. 
I use my 395aaa for the bulk of spraying tasks. 
It's close to 100lbs so I'm looking for quick and easy setup. Not exactly expecting the finest finish imaginable. 
Anyone think I should suck it up and get a real 4-6 stage hvlp? Considering eventually I will want to buy. 
This flexspray is less than 1/2 what the true hvlp setup will run me. Albeit much less pro.


----------



## paladinpainter (Sep 10, 2014)

I have one with both tips. The FF tip was expensive I thought. I spray a small set of cabinets with it. I didn't like the way the FF sprayed lacquer at all. Not even. Not enough product applied. I tried every setting. Don't waste your money.


----------



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)

I remember three or four years ago titan came out with a handheld cordless sprayer and I heard it was garbage , so maybe they worked out the kinks and made a decent machine probably to compete with gracos proshots .


----------



## HD painting (May 27, 2013)

Yeah I was told these are better than the proshot. Which isn't hard to imagine 
This one has a turbine. no pistons and prime valves to wear out. And no chatter sprayer pattern from piston action. The heads are sealed so you can swap em out. And clean up at end of day. We'll see... 
Wondering how powerful the turbine really is...
Considering its directly attached to the head it doesn't have any length of hose to pressurize. I don't know but I'll soon find out. Or I'll return and upgrade.


----------



## stl911 (Jul 16, 2014)

i am on the market looking for handheld sprayer for long time. the reason i got this one is because it is the only one that can do fine finish, i use it for trim work and doors only. i dont see any benefit to spray wall because the output volume is low comparing with proshot, so, i guess this is why the overspray is controlled. however, i got paint leak last time, still, i have not got a chance to figure it out why


----------



## racx (May 2, 2015)

I recently just bought one. I don't have a ff tip nor did I use it for that. I did have a spitting problem after stopping here and there but little nozzle rinse here and there took care of it. I use it for spot priming. Drywall finisher did alot of touch ups. I couldn't believe how well it shot unthinned latex primer. I flew through spot priming lol.


----------



## HD painting (May 27, 2013)

Looks like this thing shines on some tasks and falls short on others.
Just like every tool I guess...
Hard to find an all in one solution. 
I'm thinking I'll keep it and if it sucks bad I'll return it to SW.


----------



## racx (May 2, 2015)

Ok this is the flex spray handheld on the door. It turned out good for a commercial job. I took a close up pic only about a inch away to show the orange peel effect. Shot industrial enamel with a little naptha to tack up quicker but not much at all. I did not sand between coats. So overall not bad. I didn't use the ff head either.


----------



## HD painting (May 27, 2013)

What settings did you have it on? 
Just used mine for the first time today. 
I shot zar ultra max clear w the ff head.
Had the material basically all the way up and air on 3. It was just the seal coat but I dialed it in. 
Def slower than what I'm used to vs airless. 
Let you know how it lays the final top coat once I sand em tomorrow. 
Looks promising for the price point.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## HD painting (May 27, 2013)

No problem. 
I shot the topcoat yesterday. 
Had to increase the air to get a better final atomized spray. I'm happy with it. 
When doing the seal coat you can get away with less air since you'll have to sand anyways. 
Def filled the room with a hazy mist once the air is up. 
Not used to the slower speed of hvlp. And the weight of a all in one unit. Something to get used to. 
Next I'll try staining doors/ trim pack.


----------



## racx (May 2, 2015)

HD painting said:


> What settings did you have it on?
> Just used mine for the first time today.
> I shot zar ultra max clear w the ff head.
> Had the material basically all the way up and air on 3. It was just the seal coat but I dialed it in.
> ...


Air was on 8 material 6


----------



## HD painting (May 27, 2013)

Yeah seems like trial error to get setting just right. 
I've been using it to put a final coat on casing and doors. Got it dialed in and I'm about 2" away from the surface. Little to no overspray. Great little tool. For small tasks it's perfect. 
I've yet to clean it out because I'm using it almost everyday with the clear. I'm going to break it down and clean it after I finish this current job.


----------



## racx (May 2, 2015)

HD painting said:


> Yeah seems like trial error to get setting just right.
> I've been using it to put a final coat on casing and doors. Got it dialed in and I'm about 2" away from the surface. Little to no overspray. Great little tool. For small tasks it's perfect.
> I've yet to clean it out because I'm using it almost everyday with the clear. I'm going to break it down and clean it after I finish this current job.


I like it. I want to order 3 more heads and 2 ff heads but also have my eye on a Apollo hvlp so not sure how much I want to stick into it


----------



## HD painting (May 27, 2013)

Yep. I could see myself buying more heads for it. 
I'm sure a legit hvlp Apollo setup with make a supreme finish but you can't beat the convenience of this thing!


----------



## racx (May 2, 2015)

I agree!


----------



## vajpaint (Jul 12, 2012)

recently bought the titan flex spray used it to spray roll out windows, very happy with results. had to spray 60 windows so I feel like it paid for itself on this one job. plus we use it to touch up ceilings on new work. as we don't back roll . spray two coats high build for finish. works great , wish I could trade my pro shot for another flex spray.


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

I picked up a hand held module from SW. it had been sitting in the store for a while it was on sale but I offered her 300 bucks and The manager said OK. but I have yet to try it out maybe today on some entry doors . Do you have any tips for using it?


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

I sprayed Multi Surface acrylic on Metal casement window two shutters and a front door. I had a hell of a time dialing it in. it seem like an out-of-control HVL P


----------



## HD painting (May 27, 2013)

I haven't sprayed too much paint with it...
I did spray doors with cashmere using ff head. Had to thin it down a bunch. Yes the cloud was everywhere. 
I use it primarily to spray zar ultra max clear and it rocks for that.


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

It's basically a small portable HVLP. I think it's probably not good for me anyway spraying thicker materials such as emulsion paints or exterior enamels on doors.. it's probably great for spraying coatings that are not sensitive to thinning like varnish and stain. I think I like my pro shot to better : |


----------



## AlphaWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

what about the unit with its own turbine. I was looking at one of those.

video i found of some 1 spraying a door with it.


----------



## goodasgoldpainting (Jan 28, 2014)

Stay away from the flexspray. I bought one on Tuesday and returned it Friday. It's horrible, spits after I let go of trigger and drips.


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

goodasgoldpainting said:


> Stay away from the flexspray. I bought one on Tuesday and returned it Friday. It's horrible, spits after I let go of trigger and drips.


 i'm going to do the same thing


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

AlphaWolf said:


> what about the unit with its own turbine. I was looking at one of those.
> 
> video i found of some 1 spraying a door with it.
> 
> ...


b


The video makes it look easy but I noticed in some of them when they oversprayed onto the left side off the door the droplets were pretty big. Hard to get a good look at actual quality from a video. 
Great concept though. I remember when they first rolled them out a few years ago, but haven't tried one myself. Maybe with a little more R&D they'll get the holy grail of handheld sprayers figured out.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

I have a titan capspray, and from time to time it will spit and leak. That is because of the packing kit.


----------



## Johnnyj239 (Mar 25, 2016)

Purchased one a week ago from SW and use it on two jobs love the ease of it(so far).. Is something you need to get used to so don't think you're going to purchase one and bring it right to a job site. Practice offsite to get it dialed in.Has a two-stage trigger when you pull the trigger halfway it starts the airflow when he pulled back all the way I'll give you the paint what you need to do is when you start you need to pull it halfway to get the air flowing before you start painting if not you're going to get spits and splatters. I used SuperPaint exterior and I mix a little loxon sealer with the paint to get a nice flow.


----------



## marinerito (Oct 3, 2008)

My review About FlexSpray is Very Good for me Specifically Working in Trim -Doors or something similar :

-I have 4 Airless Graco and Titan Residential and Commercial sprayers (Big Setup ,Heavy - Hose - Cleaning omg . Better for Large jobs

-Hvlp Graco 9.5 Nice finish but too Noise for me and big .

-Graco True Cut Pro II Good but lost Power on Battery fast ,you know Finish is not HVLP



I try this Titan Flex spray today in small jobs and was great 
Example:
today
Job #1: 8am, 2 hours Preparation (Cover Floor-Tape and minor door repairs and sanding)
4 Doors Brown Latex Paint unthinned( 30 mins /cut) .


Was Painted 2 Wood Panels with 1 inch separations around 20fts X 5fts in (30 mins /cut)using Latex unthinned .
Second Coat 1 hour separation.

Flexspray Cleaned in 15 mins




Job#2 :
Garage Door White sprayed at 1:30pm for my lunch time (Preparation 30 mins) sprayed in 20 mins 1 coat same color .
Around 2 hours .
15 mins Cleaning

Job # 3 : 
Starting at 4pm Stain on Fence (5 panels) 2 sides , 2 hours .

My Day Finish at 6:30pm and Happy with my Testing Day .

I like because works like slow speed Airless for small jobs and very good for fine textures HVLP mode 

my only complaint can be : The nozzle is overheating and drying the paint on this and sometimes is blocking the stream ., you need clean this often .

i pay this machine today for sure ! 

In General im Happy with this powercord portable HVLP .



Thanks


Sorry for my English just i try to review this Machine on my experience .


----------

